# emerge error??????

## luukkpe

Olen yrittänyt asentaa gentoota niin 32bit kuin myös 64 bit versiota , ja joka kerta törmään erroreihin.

Tässä on lorun loppu kun yritin asentaa gimppiä, Kde ihme kyllä toimii jotenkii. Nyt on asennettuna x86 versio genkernelillä käänetyllä ytimellä.

!! ERROR: dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  pyopengl-2.0.0.44.ebuild, line 34:   Called built_with_use 'dev-lang/python' 'tk'

  eutils.eclass, line 1617:   Called die

!!! dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 does not actually support the tk USE flag!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Missä teen väärin? Mulla on toi enklanti hiukka heikkoo, etten päättelemällä saa muuta ko järjestelmän kokonaan sekasin.  :Embarassed: 

Laitteisto on muiden linuxien kanssa toiminut moitteettomasti, tai ainakii melkein kaikkien.

emolevy asus A8N5X

prossu amd64 +3500

näytönohjain feforce 7900gt

muisti 2x1024 ddram

----------

## Icer

 *luukkpe wrote:*   

> Olen yrittänyt asentaa gentoota niin 32bit kuin myös 64 bit versiota , ja joka kerta törmään erroreihin.
> 
> Tässä on lorun loppu kun yritin asentaa gimppiä, Kde ihme kyllä toimii jotenkii. Nyt on asennettuna x86 versio genkernelillä käänetyllä ytimellä.
> 
> !! ERROR: dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 failed.
> ...

 

Tre,

Onko sulla tk use flag päällä? siitä se näyttäs suuttuvan. Kokeile poistaa se /etc/make.conf:ista. Toisaalta jos nimenomaan tarvit tk:ta niin sitten täytyy miettiä jotain muuta ratkaisua. Esim poista tk flagi vain tuolta paketilta joka herjaa. Tapahtuu näin:

```
# echo dev-python/pyopengl -tk >> /etc/portage/package.use
```

Jos sinulla ei ole /etc alla portage hakemistoa niin tee sellainen.

----------

## Shopro

Voisi auttaa jos laittaisit enemmän rivejä, koska tuossa ei sitä oikeaa virhettä näy.

----------

## luukkpe

Password:

luru ~ # LINGUAS="fi" emerge gimp

Calculating dependencies... done!

>>> Emerging (1 of 6) dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 to /

 * PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz MD5  :Wink:  ...                                   [ ok ]

 * PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz RMD160  :Wink:  ...                                [ ok ]

 * PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz SHA1  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz SHA256  :Wink:  ...                                [ ok ]

 * PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz size  :Wink:  ...                                  [ ok ]

 * checking ebuild checksums  :Wink:  ...                                      [ ok ]

 * checking auxfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                     [ ok ]

 * checking miscfile checksums  :Wink:  ...                                    [ ok ]

 * checking PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz  :Wink:  ...                              [ ok ]

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking PyOpenGL-2.0.0.44.tar.gz to /var/tmp/portage/pyopengl-2.0.0.44/wor                                                                                                  k

 * Applying config.diff ...                                               [ ok ]

 * Applying pyopengl-2.0.0.44-fix_togl.patch ...                          [ ok ]

!!! ERROR: dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 failed.

Call stack:

  ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack

  ebuild.sh, line 708:   Called src_unpack

  pyopengl-2.0.0.44.ebuild, line 34:   Called built_with_use 'dev-lang/python' '                                                                                                  tk'

  eutils.eclass, line 1617:   Called die

!!! dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 does not actually support the tk USE flag!

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

Tässä olis loppuosa emerge --sync ajon jälkeen.

* GNU info directory index is up-to-date.

 * IMPORTANT: 2 config files in /etc need updating.

 * Type emerge --help config to learn how to update config files.

luru ~ # emerge --help config

*** Deprecated use of action 'config', use '--config' instead

Config file management support (preliminary)

Portage has a special feature called "config file protection".  The purpose of

this feature is to prevent new package installs from clobbering existing

configuration files.  By default, config file protection is turned on for /etc

and the KDE configuration dirs; more may be added in the future.

When Portage installs a file into a protected directory tree like /etc, any

existing files will not be overwritten.  If a file of the same name already

exists, Portage will change the name of the to-be-installed file from 'foo' to

'._cfg0000_foo'.  If '._cfg0000_foo' already exists, this name becomes

'._cfg0001_foo', etc.  In this way, existing files are not overwritten,

allowing the administrator to manually merge the new config files and avoid any

unexpected changes.

In addition to protecting overwritten files, Portage will not delete any files

from a protected directory when a package is unmerged.  While this may be a

little bit untidy, it does prevent potentially valuable config files from being

deleted, which is of paramount importance.

Protected directories are set using the CONFIG_PROTECT variable, normally

defined in /etc/make.globals.  Directory exceptions to the CONFIG_PROTECTed

directories can be specified using the CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK variable.  To find

files that need to be updated in /etc, type:

# find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*'

You can disable this feature by setting CONFIG_PROTECT="-*" in /etc/make.conf.

Then, Portage will mercilessly auto-update your config files.  Alternatively,

you can leave Config File Protection on but tell Portage that it can overwrite

files in certain specific /etc subdirectories.  For example, if you wanted

Portage to automatically update your rc scripts and your wget configuration,

but didn't want any other changes made without your explicit approval, you'd

add this to /etc/make.conf:

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/wget /etc/rc.d"

Tools such as dispatch-conf, cfg-update, and etc-update are also available to

aid in the merging of these files. They provide interactive merging and can

auto-merge trivial changes.

luru ~ # find /etc -iname '._cfg????_*'

/etc/._cfg0000_etc-update.conf

/etc/._cfg0000_make.conf.example

luru ~ #

emerge portagen ja emerge --sync jälkeen antaa tollasen, eli näyttäs siltä et noi päivittämättömät ovat syynä as. ongelmiin, vai olenko metässä.

----------

## raaman

 *luukkpe wrote:*   

> Password:
> 
> luru ~ # LINGUAS="fi" emerge gimp
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> ...

 

Kuten joku aikaisemmin sanoi, tk-lippu aiheuttanee ongelman ja se kannattaa ottaa pois käytöstä (en tiedä mitä lippu tekee mutta oletan että ei mitään tärkeää  :Smile:  ). Eli /etc/make.conf -tiedostosta löytyy kohta USE="...." , ja sinne lisäät '-tk' ilman hipsuja. Sitten kannattaa kääntää uudelleen ainakin dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r1 -paketti, josta sait virheilmoituksen. Tämähän onnistuu esim. komennolla emerge -uDNa world.

Config-tiedostojen päivittämiseen pääset komennolla etc-update.

Ja sitten, en tiedä haluatko vain gimpin suomenkielisenä, mutta jos haluat kaikista ohjelmista suomenkieliset versiot voit lisätä LINGUAS="fi" -rivin /etc/make.conf -tiedostoon, jolloin sitä ei tarvi joka kerta kirjoittaa erikseen.

----------

## Obi-Lan

Taitaa suurin osa kääntövirheistä yleensäkkin liittyä USE flaggeihin tavalla tai toisella. Näin siis vakailla paketeilla.

----------

## Flammie

 *luukkpe wrote:*   

> !! ERROR: dev-python/pyopengl-2.0.0.44 failed.
> 
> Call stack:
> 
>   ebuild.sh, line 1546:   Called dyn_unpack
> ...

 

Asenna >=dev-lang/python-2.4.3-r3 USE=tk päällä.

----------

## luukkpe

 :Embarassed:   No nyt alko kenkkuilee tällänen "x11-libs/gtk+-2.10.6"

Tämä on uusi asennus amd64, enkä saa mitään työpöytää aikaseksi (on noi konslit) en saanu edes mozilla-firefoxia asennettua ko heitti errorin. Onneksi Opera asentu et pääsee nettiin.

Mulle ei taida muunlaiset ohjeet kuin "rautalangasta" väännetyt mennä perille.

----------

## pussi

No se virheilmoitus kannattaa kertoa ainakin, että olisi vähän helpompi keksiä miksi jokin ei asennu.

----------

